# Spinning in Dubai



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anyone know of a gym with good spinning classes? By that I mean cycling focused, not aerobics on a bike. Thanks!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

All the fitness firsts do it.

Fitness first DIFC seems to have newer bikes, but yea, they all do it and it's exactly like it is in the UK. They do the les mills classes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply! What are les mills classes? I'm not from the UK, so don't know what to expect. Thanks - I'll try fitness first


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hiya,

Less mills is some guy who did the programs (I think the spinning is his invention or trademark or something).

Basically they are the most popular classes/tracks etc in the health clubs. Spin, Body Pump and other classes are all by les mills. It's just good because if you've done them before then it's very similar to what you're used to (you may have done it but not realised).

Good luck, and if you have any questions just let me know.


----------



## almaciosa (Jan 17, 2010)

M123 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Less mills is some guy who did the programs (I think the spinning is his invention or trademark or something).
> 
> ...


Sorry but I had to reply to this, even though I don't live in Dubai. I'm a huge spinning fan, and most of my friends are spinning instructors here in the UK.

But, for the record, Les Mills did not invent spinning. They started what is known as *RPM*. Spinning is a bit different as it is heart-rate based training. In RPM you don't use a heart-rate monitor to train, as that's not the point of the exercise. Les Mills programs also don't allow instructors to use their own music in lessons, so it's always the same music, the same beat, etc. Spinning instructors have more flexibility and can create several "profiles" for different types of lessons (ie, if the session is focusing on strength, endurance, interval training, etc.). So they have more flexibility in the music they use and are also trained in bpm (beats per minute) so they know which song goes where and for how long, to achieve optimum heart-rate training.

Hope that cleared things up a bit. I think in Dubai (as I _used _to live there), you had both Spinning and RPM classes. So, it really depends on which system you prefer more.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi thanks for your post alamocia! Yes, you're right that spinning wasn't created by Les Mills. Actually, it was Johnny G and Spinning is actually a trademark name, as is RPM. Unless the program offered is spinning, they can't use that word, they have to use cycling or RPM

RPM seems to be more popular than Spinning in Dubai. I prefer spinning so am hoping to find some good classes

enjoy the UK - I lived in Wimbledon, London for a few years and really enjoyed it!


----------



## almaciosa (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Nola!!

Strangely soon after I typed my reply to this post, I was told that I will be going to Dubai next week for 10 days!! So I am now on the hunt for spinning classes for the time that I'm there (just because I'm on holiday doesn't mean I can't stay fit!). 

My friends told me that the Fitness First clubs offer Spinning, but they're not entirely sure if non-members can attend. Like you, they also indicated that RPM seems to be more popular there...

In case I can't find a non-member based spinning class, do you know if we can wear cleats for RPM? Don't want to pack them if I'm not going to use them.

Wimbledon isn't too far from me! Actually, we just moved to Guildford, after 2 years in West Hampstead in North West London. Though I miss it a lot 'up north', Guildford is better for us, as we now have a little boy. Plus, it's only 30mins into London Waterloo!

Well, if you know of any non-member spinning classes, please do let me know!! Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi again! I will try and find some non-member spinning classes & definitely let you know if I find any! Although i am in Canada right now & back around the end of next week. When are you in Dubai? I don't know about cleats and RPM, but will try and find out. Most Spin bikes have dual sided pedals, but I don't know about RPM

Guildford is a nice place, also much closer to Gatwick & probably Heathrow

I'll let you know about spinning!
N


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

almaciosa said:


> Les Mills programs also don't allow instructors to use their own music in lessons


I rather take the heart attack than listen to The Black Eyed Peas endlessly while some guy shouts "Speed it up" like some gypo on the waltzers.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been to a couple of spinning classes and they are all like aerobics on a bike and not cycling focussed Nola. Hope you found what you were looking for though!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> I rather take the heart attack than listen to The Black Eyed Peas endlessly while some guy shouts "Speed it up" like some gypo on the waltzers.


It could be worse - what if it were Lady Gaga? 

But that's exactly why I prefer the original Spinning to Les Mills indoor cycling, which is basically just an aerobic class on a bike


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I've been to a couple of spinning classes and they are all like aerobics on a bike and not cycling focussed Nola. Hope you found what you were looking for though!


Nope, so far no joy. I decided to stick to my wind trainer


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

to be a serious athlete in the U.A.E gyms you have to load up x2 more weights than you can handle then grunt like a gorilla while doing the moves in terrible form!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> to be a serious athlete in the U.A.E gyms you have to load up x2 more weights than you can handle then grunt like a gorilla while doing the moves in terrible form!


Is that the secret to your physique?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Is that the secret to your physique?


yeah, i decided to share the wisdom!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

nola said:


> It could be worse - what if it were Lady Gaga?



That's the equivalent of comparing favourite stress positions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

jander13 said:


> to be a serious athlete in the U.A.E gyms you have to load up x2 more weights than you can handle then grunt like a gorilla while doing the moves in terrible form!


You also have to drop them loudly on the floor after you've finished the lift. And don't forget to give out bad training advice to those around you.

Most importantly, load up the squat rack with a few hundred pound weights on each side to make sure no one can work in between your sets. Then leave them there when you're finished so the person who wants to use it after you has to ask for help removing them. 

And make sure to wear long pants at all times in the gym so no one notices how skinny your legs are because everyone knows it's only important to train your upper body 

This should be in the Things that bug you thread


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

nola said:


> You also have to drop them loudly on the floor after you've finished the lift. And don't forget to give out bad training advice to those around you.
> 
> Most importantly, load up the squat rack with a few hundred pound weights on each side to make sure no one can work in between your sets. Then leave them there when you're finished so the person who wants to use it after you has to ask for help removing them.
> 
> ...


lol i had mentioned the grunting part on that thread, i wanna kill 3/4 of the people at my apartment gym but i fitness first was waaaay worse, i bet people get injured pretty often working out in that place


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes am a member of fitness first and they have spin classes in all their branches


----------



## Isa123 (Sep 30, 2010)

Even though this is an old thread, I wanna give it a try. As I have a decent gym at my building I would not be interested in joining a gym but just going to spinning classes like once a week. Does anyone know if gyms offers just day passes and how much they are? I live at the Greens, so any suggestions around that area would be great!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Isa123 said:


> Even though this is an old thread, I wanna give it a try. As I have a decent gym at my building I would not be interested in joining a gym but just going to spinning classes like once a week. Does anyone know if gyms offers just day passes and how much they are? I live at the Greens, so any suggestions around that area would be great!


if anyone has found anything in the Marina area which does not require full gym membership I would also still be very interested!!!


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

almaciosa said:


> Hi Nola!!
> 
> Strangely soon after I typed my reply to this post, I was told that I will be going to Dubai next week for 10 days!! So I am now on the hunt for spinning classes for the time that I'm there (just because I'm on holiday doesn't mean I can't stay fit!).
> 
> ...


I was a member with fitness first. Platinum membership allows you to recommend 10 people to try out the gym, they suggested i could add a name more than once, which meant 1 person could use the gym for more than 1 day for free.

You could possibly try your luck  tell them you would like to try out the classes for a week first.. if not that then just say you want to attend 10 classes


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

i think fitness first allows you to pay just for the classes, may have to double check. I was new to joining the gym, so i asked all sorts of questions. This was about a year and half ago..


----------



## Isa123 (Sep 30, 2010)

momo007 said:


> i think fitness first allows you to pay just for the classes, may have to double check. I was new to joining the gym, so i asked all sorts of questions. This was about a year and half ago..


That would be great if you could check if it is possible and how much it is! Any help is appreciated


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

momo007 said:


> i think fitness first allows you to pay just for the classes, may have to double check. I was new to joining the gym, so i asked all sorts of questions. This was about a year and half ago..


Pretty sure u cannot do it. Have asked in the past both at burjuman and DIFC fitness first


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

nola said:


> Does anyone know of a gym with good spinning classes? By that I mean cycling focused, not aerobics on a bike. Thanks!



Did anyone advise of any spinning classes that don't require membership?


----------



## Rose0d (Dec 12, 2010)

*spinning*



nola said:


> Does anyone know of a gym with good spinning classes? By that I mean cycling focused, not aerobics on a bike. Thanks!


Hi nola, did you find spinning classes
I am a 'spinning" instructor - the real spin program from ireland, I teach one class in core direction on wednesday mornings at 8.30, will be starting in body worx from july 1st - not the real spin bikes in body worx but i will still teach the spin program - music, heart rate, cadence, emotion, real cycling - i was also very disappointed with the spinning here in dubai and aerobics on bikes!!!


----------



## Rose0d (Dec 12, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> if anyone has found anything in the Marina area which does not require full gym membership I would also still be very interested!!!


core direction


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Rose0d said:


> Hi nola, did you find spinning classes
> I am a 'spinning" instructor - the real spin program from ireland, I teach one class in core direction on wednesday mornings at 8.30, will be starting in body worx from july 1st - not the real spin bikes in body worx but i will still teach the spin program - music, heart rate, cadence, emotion, real cycling - i was also very disappointed with the spinning here in dubai and aerobics on bikes!!!


No I didn't. All the gyms seemed to be Les Mills. A couple of places do offer spinning in place of Les Mills, but really the only difference is that it's not prechoreographed like Les Mills. They shouldn't be calling it spinning as it's misleading 

Cool that you will be teaching the spinning program! Unfortunately, I'm no longer in Dubai or I would be there for sure!


----------



## bjpause (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dubai 'Spinning'*



Rose0d said:


> Hi nola, did you find spinning classes
> I am a 'spinning" instructor - the real spin program from ireland, I teach one class in core direction on wednesday mornings at 8.30, will be starting in body worx from july 1st - not the real spin bikes in body worx but i will still teach the spin program - music, heart rate, cadence, emotion, real cycling - i was also very disappointed with the spinning here in dubai and aerobics on bikes!!!


Hi RoseOd, new into Dubai for a long posting, come from a 'Spinning',club in Belgium hoping to find the same in Dubai, any leads appreciated?


----------

